# Angel Eyes/Tylosin



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

We get very frequent questions about Angel Eyes and Tylosin. I asked my Vet. about it and he said he didn't recommend it because it contributes to antibiotic resistance. I have decided to do my part and not contribute to the problem for something that's cosmetic. I thought I'd post a link regarding the controversy:


Maristavet Link


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

QUOTE (vjw @ Dec 15 2008, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690157


> We get very frequent questions about Angel Eyes and Tylosin. I asked my Vet. about it and he said he didn't recommend it because it contributes to antibiotic resistance. I have decided to do my part and not contribute to the problem for something that's cosmetic. I thought I'd post a link regarding the controversy:
> 
> 
> Maristavet Link[/B]


I have to go along with this too, the specialist in Ames Iowa who treated Koko and did surgery on his eyes asked me to promise to throw out Angel's Eyes and never give it to either of the boys for the very same reason.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

As many newbies are looking for advice and suggestions on tear stains, I know the topic of Angel Eyes come up every couple of weeks. Personally, I hate the stuff. Sure, I could sell it at my store and make a profit but I refuse to bring in anything knowing it could be potentially unhealthy for our precious fluffs. Although I don't feel tear staining is purely a cosmetic issue, it is after all a yeasty bacteria that to me is indicative of an underlying issue that should be checked out by a vet and/or a vet opthamologist if it is excessive and continues after the permanant teeth have fully erupted. I feel things like Angel Eyes purely mask a possible health problem. We have discussed many times how Tylan raises the ALT levels in the liver and that there has been no controlled study to determine the long term affects of prolonged use. We have also discussed many times how it is potentially damaging to undeveloped permanant teeth as well as contributing to antibiotic resistance. I'm just wondering if this should be something "pinned". Although maybe that is not an option since we are talking about a particular product. Maybe we could 'pin' something about the prolonged use of Tylan to treat tear stains? I've always stated that using Angel Eyes like you would a prescription, 7-10 days, should be ok but to please add probiotics into their diet to build up the good bacteria that the antibiotic has killed off. However, I do think it safer to go to your vet and get a Rx and be under his/her supervision. That way if the staining is excessive, your vet will have documentation and be aware of possibly an underlying issue that needs to be addressed.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Excellent article. I agree 100%.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Maybe we can pin the article, since so many people inquire about Angel Eyes and any other form of antibiotics to clear up tear stains. 

Joe?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree 100%. Antibiotics should not be used for cosmetic purposes, but reserved for real infections.

I still remember how frightening it was dealing with Lady's E-coli infection a few years ago. E-coli has become very resistant to antibiotics and we were trying everything with no success. Thank heavens a lucky combination of three different ones finally cleared it up as the only other alternative would have been to try IV antibiotics which would have been very dangerous.

I wouldn't even treat Lady's staph skin infection last spring with antibiotics, but cleared it up with topical benzoyl peroxide instead.

Yes, I think that article should definitely be pinned.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I took Chrissy to our Vet last week for her 1 year check up and he would not prescribe Tylan either. He did not feel it would beneficial and said that it could cause consequenses in the long run.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 16 2008, 12:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690416


> As many newbies are looking for advice and suggestions on tear stains, I know the topic of Angel Eyes come up every couple of weeks. Personally, I hate the stuff. Sure, I could sell it at my store and make a profit but I refuse to bring in anything knowing it could be potentially unhealthy for our precious fluffs. Although I don't feel tear staining is purely a cosmetic issue, it is after all a yeasty bacteria that to me is indicative of an underlying issue that should be checked out by a vet and/or a vet opthamologist if it is excessive and continues after the permanant teeth have fully erupted. I feel things like Angel Eyes purely mask a possible health problem. We have discussed many times how Tylan raises the ALT levels in the liver and that there has been no controlled study to determine the long term affects of prolonged use. We have also discussed many times how it is potentially damaging to undeveloped permanant teeth as well as contributing to antibiotic resistance. I'm just wondering if this should be something "pinned". Although maybe that is not an option since we are talking about a particular product. Maybe we could 'pin' something about the prolonged use of Tylan to treat tear stains? I've always stated that using Angel Eyes like you would a prescription, 7-10 days, should be ok but to please add probiotics into their diet to build up the good bacteria that the antibiotic has killed off. However, I do think it safer to go to your vet and get a Rx and be under his/her supervision. That way if the staining is excessive, your vet will have documentation and be aware of possibly an underlying issue that needs to be addressed.[/B]


 :goodpost: Great post, Crystal. Years ago, my Jops took Tylan for 2-weeks. Cleared her right up, no underlying issues, and we've never
looked back. My foster, Tinkerbell, was also on Tylan for 2-weeks. Her entire face was a mess, it cleared up right away, and she never
looked back. 

Angel Eyes recommends the on going use. That's insane, as there may very well be an underlying issue. To continue, on a regular basis,
with antibiotics, is, in my opinion dangerous. 

Now, my Sammie, had a bit of staining, and also had an ear infection. She was put on anti's for her ear, well, low and behold, her
staining also came to a halt. 

Point being, if the eyes require antibiotics, of some sort, then 10-days. NOT Daily. And under a vet's supervision.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree and that's why I've always said if you need to give an antibiotic use it in a short
term dosage, as Tylan would be used in 10 days. Angel Eyes is used ongoing and all that
antibiotic given over a long period of time cannot be good. 
I also agree yeast infections are not cosmetic, but getting to the source of weepy eyes
whether it be food, environmental or tearduct problems, should be addressed before
using an antibiotic to clear up something that will just return without finding the source.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 22 2008, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691461


> I agree and that's why I've always said if you need to give an antibiotic use it in a short
> term dosage, as Tylan would be used in 10 days. Angel Eyes is used ongoing and all that
> antibiotic given over a long period of time cannot be good.
> I also agree yeast infections are not cosmetic, but getting to the source of weepy eyes
> ...



Yep, RIGHT ON, Brit ~ :goodpost: :ThankYou:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I could not agree more!!! I hated when Leo HAD to be on medicine for his canine virus....it nearly killed me...okay that's a little dramtic...but it broke my heart. Thank God Mia never picked it up.

With any of my malts, I never used anything, but just kept there face nice and dry. 

I would always rule out, any health issue, always. And if the baby is healthy, and face is clean, and has a little brown mascara , then it just is...

Mia is staining now...and she's heavily teething poor thing.

I just wash their precious faces with the Spa Lavish, (which I believe to be safe), and keep their faces as dry as I can.

I would fear giving them antibiotics, as when they truly need them for health issues, I would be so afraid they would get immune to it. Not sure if that is possible.

I'm not knocking those who may use it, but I would just be too darn afraid..and as long as the baby, is healthy..then that is a beautiful baby.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Agree with all 100% -- use probiotics and eye envy - much safer and used bottled spring water -- better to be safe for when you really need the antibiotics for something more serious


----------

